# Need help custom builders



## 03hemi (Sep 28, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you awesome custom builders could made a drop in that's like the terralux but brighter to make the ultra stinger ultra? It must retain its focus ability . I tried the terralux but its way to narrow and kinda pathetic compared to their reg. stinger upgrade...


----------

